# It's official. LINZ6s too bright!



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I always thought that the Wheelen LINZ6 are the brightest ones going. But now it's official: today I got pulled over by a cop who then told me that my ambers were "too bright and distracting!". 
YESSSS!!!!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

was his name barney fife


----------



## slowjett (Feb 7, 2010)

wow what a colossal jerk. I cant count the amount of times the lights on cruisers of some overpaid cop doing traffic detail have been so bright it was very hard to see. You should have asked him about that.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I always thought that was the whole point of ambers, being noticed. 
Since this however happened in the civilized state of CT I didn't make an issue of it as I believe CT requires a permit for ambers, which I, from the uncivilized state of VT, of course don't have.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

swtiih;1224815 said:


> was his name barney fife


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Wow, that is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

What a jerk he must be to live with . Cant think of much worse than that type of cop; as he will give them all a bad name...................... what in hell would he care how bright your lights were?
Probably doesnt like Vermonters............... dont sell them anymore Maple Syrup down there!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

CT you only need a permit for use on public roads


----------



## Inside Edge (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinzgauer;1224797 said:


> I always thought that the Wheelen LINZ6 are the brightest ones going. But now it's official: today I got pulled over by a cop who then told me that my ambers were "too bright and distracting!".
> YESSSS!!!!


Thumbs UpNICEThumbs Up


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Were you plowing? I know a buddy of mine decided to tow his trailer all the way across CT with a full edge strobe bar going. I warned him not to...Needless to say he got a ticket too. Don't fool around in CT, but if you have a plow, and its snowing you should be OK.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Speaking of cops.......


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

Flatlander that's hilarious


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

kitn1mcc;1225894 said:


> CT you only need a permit for use on public roads


Same here in New Jersey.
Permit is for that vehicle and needs renewing every four years.
Must be in vehicle at all times.
Right now it is $25.00 for the four years, but you know it always goes up.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

well I guess I wont order them then


----------



## jwick86 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just upgraded to the LINZ6 from the TIR3 and so much better of a light. I had 2 TIR3's on my back rack now I've got 4 LINZ6 and they are soooo bright. I love them and would absolutely order them again if I need more.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

LIN distribute the light better than TIR from what I've seen just wished they made a LIN4 smaller physically as I like the dual channel tho most of the pro installers dislike the dual channel lights since from a distance they look like twinkling lights instead of a good signal warning.
Going with some Tomar RECT13 and RECT14's personally - as much or more output as the TIR but less then half the physical size.

BTW CT staties are the WORST - they harassed my boss (day job) about a DOT number and truck maintenance records for a RENTAL TRUCK that he rents once a year for 2 weeks and clearly says "Penske" on the box. After that we got the MA DOT involved - after an hour of asking the same questions (where do you park the truck, where are maintenance records, drivers info...) repeatedly the little hamster in his head finally got back on the wheel and he realized were didn't even HAVE a truck!

Got DOT numbers just to shut them all up.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

stop drinking the whelen kool-aid






when a manufacture is forced to incorporate a 50% dimmer option on a lighting appliance, then your talking business

this is my POV Seizure Machine. 45" Federal Signal Legend.

and as far as the comment of the split linz head or "dual channel" yes, it is a terrible flash pattern and cuts the light output by a lot. a local chief has them split red white and looks like a couple cell phones blinking on the grill. useless.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

one big difference between Federal and whelen 

Whelen has a made in the USA sticker Federal can not


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

shott8283;1248771 said:


> stop drinking the whelen kool-aid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your neighbors must hate you after making that video!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1249072 said:


> one big difference between Federal and whelen
> 
> Whelen has a made in the USA sticker Federal can not


Wow, my rotator from Federal has a Made in US sticker - guess a lot has changed. 
Last Tomar I bought was made in US too...


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

tomar i belive still gets a sticker

also select federal items do but the LED stuff no


----------

